# New 27"imac screen



## owenpga (Feb 11, 2012)

My 2006 24" iMac just died and I'm searching for advice on new iMac replacement..
Let me start by saying that I like the matte  screen on my old calibrated  Mac which produced IMO very good prints.
Looking into the new 27 I7 iMac I'm not keen on the glossy screen. My girlfriend owns the glossy imac (2009?) and it doesn't compare to the look or color accuracy of my old imac.  Not sure why Mac doesn't start producing these so  consumers have the option?? 
So here is my current thought, by the iMac and purchase a nice 27" matte display. Haven't researched the displays for pricing and quality but it seems to be cheaper to buy the best iMac with all the upgrades than buying a comparable macpro + the monitor. I know it probably seems like overkill to buy another screen,  but it seems like most individuals doing any kind of quality photo editing are using matte screens not glossy.
The speeds on the new imac i7 from what ive read are pretty close if not better than the current macpro??
 Im guessing there are photographers out there with the same dilemma on the glossy screen and I'd like to know what solution they've come up with. 
Thanks , Owen


----------



## ann (Feb 11, 2012)

Ezio or lacie  monitor would be worth a look.


----------



## table1349 (Feb 11, 2012)

I have a 27" iMac and have no problem with the glossy screen.  I have not back lighting behind me when I am editing.  No back lighting, no reflections, and the color reproduction is no issue.  At least not to me it isn't.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Feb 11, 2012)

*LOVING* the 27" iMac Thunderbolt monitor


----------



## dl4449 (Feb 11, 2012)

I was concerned with the glossy before i bought it but after using it for a while i thing it is great


----------



## usayit (Feb 11, 2012)

27 inch imac here too... no problems but I have my desk positioned in such there are no light sources from behind.   Some have mentioned applying some sort of anti glare to the surface but I have no further info.


----------



## mjhoward (Feb 11, 2012)

I have macbook with glossy screen and Apple CinemaDisplay with matte screen... I definitely prefer the matte.  As someone mentioned, you could try Eizo.  I've used the same 3 nearly daily for the last 6 years and they are still as bright and sharp as they were the day we got them.  Color is pretty accurate out of the box as well.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 11, 2012)

I have a Cinema Display with the matte sceeen, and a new 2011 iMac with the glossy screen...i prefer everything on the Cinema Display...the iMac has been relegated to iPhone downloads and Facebook use...


----------



## rexbobcat (Feb 11, 2012)

I have a PC so it's not a problem for me. 

In all seriousness though, can you add and external screen or something? I'm not sure how to get around this with the "all in one" design of an iMac.


----------



## table1349 (Feb 11, 2012)

rexbobcat said:


> I have a PC so it's not a problem for me.



That's ok, we understand that it takes time to go from a Pinto to a Lamborghini.  Stick with it and you will get a Lamborghini iMac of your own some day. :lmao:


----------



## mjhoward (Feb 11, 2012)

rexbobcat said:


> I have a PC so it's not a problem for me.
> 
> In all seriousness though, can you add and external screen or something? I'm not sure how to get around this with the "all in one" design of an iMac.



Absolutely... just plug your mini-display port to DVI adapter in and there your go.


----------



## BunnyzOfDoom (Feb 11, 2012)

gryphonslair99 said:
			
		

> That's ok, we understand that it takes time to go from a Pinto to a Lamborghini.  Stick with it and you will get a Lamborghini iMac of your own some day. :lmao:



Not necessarily. I have a custom built computer with an i7-2700K,16GB of 1866mhz DDR3 RAM,and two Radeon 7970s. My computer makes your iMac look like rubbish.


----------



## table1349 (Feb 11, 2012)

BunnyzOfDoom said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nothing like buying a flashy body with a 4 cylinder, carburetor fed Windows OS under the hood.  :lmao:


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Feb 11, 2012)

gryphonslair99 said:


> rexbobcat said:
> 
> 
> > I have a PC so it's not a problem for me.
> ...



^^^  that. I have a fe wsmokin' win machines but can't believe this new Mac!


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 11, 2012)

gryphonslair99 said:


> BunnyzOfDoom said:
> 
> 
> > gryphonslair99 said:
> ...



Nobody was knocking your Mac.. so why don't you cool it on bashing the PC's?  Unnecessary!  It makes you look like a FanBoi!


----------



## IByte (Feb 12, 2012)

rexbobcat said:
			
		

> I have a PC so it's not a problem for me.
> 
> In all seriousness though, can you add and external screen or something? I'm not sure how to get around this with the "all in one" design of an iMac.


There's a couple of ways, via USB port or if your graphics card is good enough it should have a DVI or HDMI port.  IMACs you will have to go through the USB route.  Not going to get sucked in a Mac vs PC debate( saving that for puter class lol), but the amount of money going towards an IMac or Mac Pro, you custom build PC(win7 actually works) and have money towards another lens.  Not bashing them, they are sturdy, and have a high resale value, but just way too overpriced IMO.


----------



## gerardo2068 (Feb 12, 2012)

27" iMac here and no issue for me either.

I had a MacBook pro non-glossy and when it was time to buy an iMac I was thinking it would be a problem, but it has not been a problem at all. 

I print my photos in a local photo lab and the photos color turns out great.


----------



## gerardo2068 (Feb 12, 2012)

I've seen many pro editing photos to go on entire books of photography on iMac 27" and with accurate color. I think it's just preference.


----------



## IByte (Feb 12, 2012)

.....phew! We all got through that debate in one piece, well done guys lol.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Feb 12, 2012)

IByte said:


> .....phew! We all got through that debate in one piece, well done guys lol.



Yeah, next  someone might steer  another thread into Canon vs. Nikon?


----------



## IByte (Feb 19, 2012)

2WheelPhoto said:
			
		

> Yeah, next  someone might steer  another thread into Canon vs. Nikon?



I mean we already know who won that battle lol.


----------



## user3977 (Feb 21, 2012)

instead of an iMac and a second monitor why not just a loaded mac mini and the monitor?


----------



## bhop (Feb 22, 2012)

I use a 27" imac at work every day making t-shirt graphics.  It's fine for me.  I edit photos at home on a glossy macbook pro screen which looks the same as the work imac, it's fine too..


----------



## Trailseeker (Mar 10, 2012)

Sorry if I do not agree. If you are working with dark bakgrounds (After Effects/Cinema 4D/NUKE), you ALWAYS have problems with reflections on glossy displays. Maybe you get used to it once in a while, but it is not optimal.
I am working as a Freelancer for internet films and motion graphics. I have an old white 20" imac and a MacPro with two matte monitors. A 22" NEC and a 27" Fujitsu. I work every day at least 12 hours, sometimes up to 18 hours on my Macs without any eye fatigue. 

I need to buy a replacement for my imac, because it became too slow, especially for FullHD work. I will choose a MacPro quad over the imac i7 quad because of this ****ty glossy display...:thumbdown:
Another Fuji P27T-6 will complete another fine workplace. Otherwise I would buy the new imac, because I love my 20" machine....

PLEASE APPLE come back to matte displays again....PLEASE....!!!!!


----------



## banderson (Mar 28, 2012)

user3977 said:


> instead of an iMac and a second monitor why not just a loaded mac mini and the monitor?



I was about to say the same thing-- OR a shiny new Mac Pro  If only I could afford one of those. 

That aside, I use a mac mini at work at it does everything I need it to. That way, you could get ANY monitor you like lol


----------



## usayit (Mar 28, 2012)

banderson said:


> user3977 said:
> 
> 
> > instead of an iMac and a second monitor why not just a loaded mac mini and the monitor?
> ...



Mac Mini's are not just iMacs sans the display... they are less spec'd than the iMacs.  Generally slower processor, half the number of cores, and less max memory support.  


This should make it easy to see the comparison between the two models of Macs:

Compare Macs, Compare iPods, iPhones & iPads @ EveryMac.com


With that said... my wife was just recently "converted" to Mac and we didn't want to make a huge investment without knowing if she will like it.   I bought a demo iMac core 2 duo 2.4 and maxed out its memory to 8GB.  Pleasantly surprised how snappy it runs... even compared to my top of the line iMac 27 inch doing normal stuff.  

Much of what we do is memory bound.  If I were on a strict budget, I would go for a slower CPU machine if meant enough funds to max out the memory.   I recommend www.macsales.com for memory over Apple store.


----------



## banderson (Mar 29, 2012)

usayit said:


> banderson said:
> 
> 
> > user3977 said:
> ...



I know, (I work for Apple) but I'm running a dual core i7 in my macbook pro, and have no problem doing post processing along with everything else I do.


----------



## banderson (Mar 29, 2012)

Macs have thunderbolt which is extremely fast also.


----------



## vipgraphx (Mar 29, 2012)

I have a 27"imac and love it. I came from a $7000 sony 23" matt flat panel monitor that I thought was the shizzy when i first bought it but the LED back lite mac display is gorgous. I can only have my brightness turned up half way because it is so darn bright and when I edit i am usually in the dark or dimmed light room. I still use my sony monitor on my work station (pc) and it still is a very nice monitor.


----------



## usayit (Mar 29, 2012)

banderson said:
			
		

> I know, (I work for Apple) but I'm running a dual core i7 in my macbook pro, and have no problem doing post processing along with everything else I do.



Which is something you should have pointed out since getting a mac mini instead of an imac is not a direct replacement... Mr I work for Apple.


----------



## banderson (Mar 29, 2012)

usayit said:
			
		

> Which is something you should have pointed out since getting a mac mini instead of an imac is not a direct replacement... Mr I work for Apple.



Well, I suggested the mini, and also a Mac pro as well. Plus, you can  custom configure them. You can get the dc i7 for it, with 8g of ram. It may not be exact, but I feel that it could easily get the job done. Like I said- that's the set up I have in my Mbp only with half the ram- and I've simultaneously run logic pro, adobe after effects, safari, and bridge without any problem. Op just said they were not wanting a glossy screen iMac. I suggested every other option.


----------



## banderson (Mar 29, 2012)

usayit said:
			
		

> Which is something you should have pointed out since getting a mac mini instead of an imac is not a direct replacement... Mr I work for Apple.



And sure, you can get 16gb of ram in the new iMac, however I don't really think that you'd need that much for most things.


----------



## table1349 (Mar 29, 2012)

banderson said:


> usayit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Spoken like a person that doesn't have a 27' iMac with 16gb of ram.  I do, and I would not have it any less after using it.  I can muliti task to my hearts content and never even see a bit of slow down.  Nothing like processing video in the background while working in CS5 for saving time.


----------



## banderson (Mar 29, 2012)

gryphonslair99 said:


> banderson said:
> 
> 
> > usayit said:
> ...



LOL I know what you mean. I just mean that you don't NEED it. I would love to have one, and have gotten the chance to use one. But thats where the Mac Pro comes into play


----------

